# Yongnuo 60mm F2 Macro



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone hear about this lens?







https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1416246-REG/yongnuo_yn60mmf2_for_canon_60mm_lens_f_2_for.html


----------

